# small boat, big wakes



## verobeachfish

Can you please settle a question for me? When crossing the wake from my 17 foot center console Mako boat, that is coming from a 40-60 foot boat, what is the correct way to approach the wake? Same is true for waves in inlet. My thought is to quarter it, but my son keeps saying to hit the wake direct on, 180 degrees. We almost had a wake wave come over the bow. Knowledgeable answers would be appreciated.


----------



## Hat80

*Every situation is diffrent.*

You have to read the wave and the way it's breaking. When you hit a big wave dead on water may come over the bow but you should ride it out ok. When you 1/4 a wave from a large boat or in open water there is a possibility it could roll your boat. Keep in mind speed and experience comes into play. Every situation is diffrent, you have to read the wave. There is no correct answer to your question. Hope this helps....Tightlines


----------



## Kajun

i always turn into the wave/wake and hit it head on....you never want to let a wave/wake hit your while being parallel to it


----------



## catman

Like Hat said each wake or wave is different and only experience will tell you how to handle it. In a 17' boat sometimes it's more prudent to come to an almost complete stop and go with the wake. You have to do what is within your limits to stay safe. Just because the guy ahead of you took in head on doesn't mean that you should. Being on the water can be a lot of fun but it can also be very dangerous. Way too many fools out there.

Catman.


----------



## Kajun

your right depends on the size of boat and size of wake/wave....if they really big.... i will run from them lol.


----------



## Hat80

*Three diffrent scenarios, hope this helps.*

*Overtaking* 

Come up behind the vessel in front of you, leaving a substantial distance. Choose which side you plan to pass on and turn toward that direction. Plan to cross the wake (which is traveling the same direction as you) at between a 45- and 90-degree angle. Maintain speed until you reach the wave. Slow down until your speed just slightly exceeds the speed of the wave, then cross. As your bow passes past the crest of the wave, you may want to increase throttle just slightly to avoid the bow dropping into the trough and the stern lifting which can cause some steering swerve. Also, taking the waves at too close to the same course as the vessel you're overtaking can "lock you in" to the wake. That's when the bow digs in and the wave steers your boat for you, keeping you in the trough. It takes a fair bit of wheel-turning to break out of this situation. 

*Right Angles* 

The most straightforward of the three crossing scenarios, right angles should be crossed at right angles. For large wakes, bring your boat down off plane and cross the wake at idle speed at right angles to the waves. For small wakes, simply slow down to what feels prudent and cross. Remember again, crossing at too parallel a course to the wake will lock you into a trough and cause your boat to swerve. Passengers hate that. 


*Head-on*

Coming at another vessel head-on offers up two ways to cross its wake. First, like overtaking, you can slow your boat to idle speed and turn into the wake, taking it at right angles. However, another way allows you to cross it without decreasing speed at all. However, for this method, you must be out in open water rather than in a narrow channel. If you have the room, when you reach the wake, turn away from it so that you almost run parallel to it. When it becomes almost a beam sea, you can gently steer up and over each wave as they pass under your boat. Since the waves are coming at you from the side, your bow won't drop off the wave suddenly and your crossing will be smooth as silk. Once across the wake, turn back to your course and proceed. 

Be safe and tightlines


----------



## catman

Hat 80, thanks for the excellent primer. As you well know we have many ocean going ships that go up and down the bay and some of the tankers can throw a wake that will capsize a small boat. This past summer we had three fatalities above the Bay Bridge from people being thrown out of their boats. None of them were wearing PFDs. Ever since then I make sure I have my SOSpends on when operating the boat by myself.

Catman.


----------

